# Powermax 826OXE dies out under load



## cussong (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a well maintained 2012 Powermax 826OXE that will run/throw snow fine for 15/20 minutes and then bogs down and dies out when the auger is engaged. There is lots of fuel and the chute is clear when it dies out. Any ideas? It is has been serviced under warranty twice --- carb cleaned/spark plug replaced/coil replaced --- but the issue persists. I am using fresh premium gas (91 or 94 octane). I called Toro today and they say the problem may be related to the high octane rating (apparently it may be running "too hot"). I like to use premium because it does not contain any ethanol but they suggested using 87 octane. I have never had a problem using the "good stuff" in my small engines or vehicles.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

when it starts to die out take you gas cap off before it completely dies. If it comes back your gas cap vent is broken/clogged.


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Interesting comment about checking the gas cap - I likely wouldn't have thought of that. If it's not that, when I have similar problems ...man, it always comes back to that carb. You think it should be fine, but, maybe something got in there and mucked it up. So often, the 'happiness' of an engine turns out to be directly related to the carb.

Let me know what you find.

Jay


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

99 percent of the issues are the carb


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

td5771 said:


> If it comes back your gas cap vent is broken/clogged.


You might want to take the cap inside and blow it out just in case some moisture got in there and froze.


----------

